# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  همست لي الحياة وقالت ..!!!

## ريم الغامدي

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
أخواتي الكريمات هذه همسات قرأتها فأعجبتني ووجدت فيها فوائد فأحببت نقلها لكن غالياتي ..
ومن لديها إضافة فلا تحرمنا منها ..  

همست لي الحياة وقالت ! 



أن مِفتاحْ النفوس .. طيبُ كلمةٍ .. وصدقُ حديث 
ونقاءُ سريرة .. وإبتسامة مُشرقة .. وجَمَالُ لقاء 
وسؤال يسير عن حال مَن لم يعهد منك السؤال . 
وأن النفوس بهذه تُفْتح ..! وهو مالم تقدر على فتحه 
مئات النفوس فالأول باقٍ والآخر ماض . !



وأن أي غش في علاقتك مع الآخرين يورث 
هما تحمله بين جوانحك .. يُنغص عليك حياتك 
مهما حاولت تناسيه . 
وأن العين التي لا تدمع من أجلْ الآخرين 
فاقدة لأبسطِ حقوق الأخوة ...






>>>

----------


## ريم الغامدي

همست لي الحياة وقالت ! 




ألاّ أحتِقرْ أحداً .. مهما كان صغيراً .. 
فلربُما أدركتُ منهُ حِكمة 
لمْ تُدركها طيلة حياتك

----------


## ريم الغامدي

همست لي الحياة وقالت ! 


بأن الإعاقة هي إعاقةْ الضمير والفِكر لا الجسد . !
وأن الذاكرةْ السيئة هي التي تحفظ لك مساويء زمنك فقط . !
وأن الابتسامة الصادقة أجمل هدية يُقدمها لي إنسان . 
وأنّ مرارة الحياة لا تزول مهما بذلنا في تحليتها

----------


## ريم الغامدي

همست لي الحياة وقالت: 


بأن من ينقل لك حديث الناس فيك .. هو سرطان يقتل 
طيبةَ قلبكْ مع مرور الأيام . !
أن الحُب بُستان يخضر بقدر ما يُرى من صدق 
إهتمامكَ به وإخلاصك له ويكون مصفراً ميتاً بمجرد 
غفلتك عنه .. !

----------


## حكمة

همسة:
مفاتيح القلوب وأقفالها ؛؛ العواطف
فيجب أن نتدبر ونترفق في صرفها لمستحقيها ،،
حتى لا تصبح حياتنا ؛؛ عواصف
أم بدر

----------


## حكمة

همسة :
الفراغ قاتل 
اقتلوه بحياة القلوب 
القرآن الكريم

أم بدر

----------


## ريم الغامدي

جزاك الله خيراً غاليتي / حكمة 
على هذه الهمسات الرآئعه ..

----------


## ريم الغامدي

همست لي الحياة وقالت ! 


بأن أكتشف جهلي كُل لحظة ! 
وأنّ معرِفة الأمور ليست قانوناً يُحفظ في ساعة 
وأن اليوم المفقود من حياتي ... يوم لم أطوّر فيه نفسي . 
وأن الإرادة ليست فكرة في ذات ... بل هي إنسان 
يتجسد على هذه الأرض ومن هنا يكون النجاح . 
وأن الخطأ القاتل ... هو الذي تمنحه القدرة على صدك 
عن الركوب في قطار الصواب . 
أن يومي يطول ويقصر بقدر ما أودعه فيه من فكر وعطاء ..

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

همسات رائعه شاكره لك غاليتي

----------


## حفيدة المتولي

همسه
لولا المراره ما عرفت الحلاوه
لولا المحنه ما عرفت المنحه
لولا العطش ما عرفت الري
لولا الجوع ما عرفت التلزز بالطعام
فالسيئه تدفع بالحسنه
والشر يدفع بالخير
والشدة غمامه تمطر بالفرج القريب
والمرض يداويه الدعاء 
والعافيه تاتي بالشكر 
وهذه هي سنة الحياة ....
واذ كيف يبدع ويخترع وينتج منلا يري املا ابدا....

----------


## ريم الغامدي

> همسات رائعه شاكره لك غاليتي


وأشكرك كل الشكر عزيزتي على المرور ..

----------


## ريم الغامدي

> همسه
> لولا المراره ما عرفت الحلاوه
> لولا المحنه ما عرفت المنحه
> لولا العطش ما عرفت الري
> لولا الجوع ما عرفت التلزز بالطعام
> فالسيئه تدفع بالحسنه
> والشر يدفع بالخير
> والشدة غمامه تمطر بالفرج القريب
> والمرض يداويه الدعاء 
> ...


 جزاك الله خيرا على همساتك الجميلة ..
الود لك ..

----------


## ريم الغامدي

*..**علمتني* *الورود**..* 


*أن أكون مثلها وان أرتدي ثوب الطهر**والعفاف* 

*وأن أصنع لنفسي ستراً اجعل منه شوكة في وجه من* *يحاول أن يقترب مني**..*

----------


## حفيدة المتولي

> *..**علمتني* *الورود**..*
> 
> 
> 
> *أن أكون مثلها وان أرتدي ثوب الطهر**والعفاف* 
> 
> 
> *وأن أصنع لنفسي ستراً اجعل منه شوكة في وجه من* *يحاول أن يقترب مني**..*


 ما شاء الله همسة رقيقه  جميله كصاحبتها اسال الله ان يسترنا دنيا واخره

واليكم همسه

التفاؤل فعل ومعني يدخل في كل شأن
ان امتلكته استطعت ان تري من نافذته زهورا متفتحه
زاهية الالوان ممتده في ارض خضراء
فالمشكله لها حل 
والاخفاق تجربه 
والنقد توجيه
والنجاح استمرار وبرهان

----------


## نورة الجمعي

وأن أي غش في علاقتك مع الآخرين يورث 
هما تحمله بين جوانحك .. يُنغص عليك حياتك 
مهما حاولت تناسيه . 
وأن العين التي لا تدمع من أجلْ الآخرين 
فاقدة لأبسطِ حقوق الأخوة ...

اشكرك غاليتي على الموضوع الرائع 

تحيتي لك 
نورة الجمعي

----------


## ريم الغامدي

> ما شاء الله همسة رقيقه جميله كصاحبتها اسال الله ان يسترنا دنيا واخره
> 
> واليكم همسه
> 
> التفاؤل فعل ومعني يدخل في كل شأن
> ان امتلكته استطعت ان تري من نافذته زهورا متفتحه
> زاهية الالوان ممتده في ارض خضراء
> فالمشكله لها حل 
> والاخفاق تجربه 
> ...


أشكرك غاليتي على أسلوبك الرآقي وهذا يدل على أخلاقك العاليه ..
وجزاك الله خيراً على همستك الجميله ..

----------


## ريم الغامدي

> وأن أي غش في علاقتك مع الآخرين يورث 
> 
> هما تحمله بين جوانحك .. يُنغص عليك حياتك 
> مهما حاولت تناسيه . 
> وأن العين التي لا تدمع من أجلْ الآخرين 
> فاقدة لأبسطِ حقوق الأخوة ... 
> 
> اشكرك غاليتي على الموضوع الرائع  
> تحيتي لك 
> ...


والشكر موصول لك عزيزتي ..
وجزاك الله خيراً على همستك الرآئعه ..

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

مستمعه لتلك الهمسات
عفوا مطلعه>>>أبتســامه

----------


## ريم الغامدي

*( علمتني الحياة )* 


*أنه حين* *يتعمد* *الاخرون* *فهمك* *بطريقه خاطئه* 
*لاترهق نفسك بالتبرير*

*فقط*
*أدر ظهرك لهم واستمتع* *بالحياة*

----------


## جمانة انس

بوركت يمينكن على هذه الدرر الغالية

----------


## أم البشرى

_ما أجملها من همسات وما اروعها من درر_
_بوركتي على ما قدمتي_ 
_متابعة معك_

----------


## ريم الغامدي

> مستمعه لتلك الهمسات
> 
> 
> 
> عفوا مطلعه>>>أبتســامه


جزاك الله خيراً غاليتي 
وأشكرك على متابعتك

----------


## ريم الغامدي

> بوركت يمينكن على هذه الدرر الغالية


  جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## ريم الغامدي

> _ما أجملها من همسات وما اروعها من درر_
> 
> _بوركتي على ما قدمتي_ 
> 
> _متابعة معك_


وبارك المولى فيك أختي الغالية 
وأشكرك على متابعتك

----------


## ريم الغامدي

همست لي الحياة وقالت :
إن السعادة لا تتحقق في غياب المشاكل من حياتنا , ولكنها تتحقق في التغلب على هذه المشاكل .

----------


## ريم الغامدي

همست لي الحياة وقالت :

إن من أجمل الأحاسيس هو الشعور من داخلك بأنك قمت بالخطوة الصحيحة حتى لو عاداك العالم أجمع

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

دائمًا مُبدعة أخيتي / ريم ..
ما شاء الله ، أحسن الله إليكِ وإلى الأخوات الغاليات ..
وثمّة كتاب [علمتني الحياة] ، لـ الدكتور مصطفى السباعي ..
وهو كتاب عذبٌ رائقٌ جميل بكل معنى الكلمة ..

* أما همستي :
إنّ الأيام والليالي تحمل بين جنبيها الغرائب والعجائب ..
فقد تُفاجئك بما لا تتخيله ولا تُطيقه ؛ فوطّن نفسك على قبول أسوأ الاحتمالات ..
وثقّ أنك طالما كنتَ على طريق الجادة تسير ، وفي ميدان التقوى الجليل ؛ فإنّ ما حصل هو خير الأحوال لك ولا بُدّ ..
ولن تعلم ذاك إلا بعد حين ..!

----------


## ريم الغامدي

أشكرك جزيل الشكر أخيتي الحبيبة ( ربوع الإسلام )
وأحسن الله إليك وبارك فيك وجزاك الله خيراً على أسلوبك الرآئع والذي ينبع من أخلاق عالية فبوركتي وسلمت يمناك غاليتي ..
وأشكرك على هذه الهمسة الرآئعة , وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه ..
دمتي في حفظ الله ورعايته

----------


## حفيدة المتولي

همست لي الحياة وقالت :
اذا اكرمك الناس لمال او سلطان 000000000
فلا يعجبك ذاك                                      
فان زوال الكرامة بزوالهما                           
ولاكن ليعجبك ان اكرمك الناس0000          
لدين او  لادب

----------


## ريم الغامدي

_أشكرك غاليتي ( حفيدة المتولي ) على هذه الهمسة الرآئعه .._
_بارك الله فيك .._

----------


## ريم الغامدي

_همست لي الحياة وقالت :_

_إن الأمس هو شيك تم سحبه , والغد هو شيك مؤجل , أما الحاضر فهو السيولة الوحيدة المتوفرة , لذا فإن علينا أن نصرفه بحمكة_

----------


## ريم الغامدي

_همست لي الحياة وقالت :_ 


_أن خير مالك مانفعكـ, وأجل علمك مارفعكـ, وخير البيوت ماوسعكـ, وخير الأصحاب من نصحكـ.._

----------


## ريم الغامدي

_همست لي الحياة وقالت :_
_أن سب أعدائك لك وشتم حسادك يساوي قيمتك لأنك أصبحت مذكوراً وشخصاً مهماً , فلا تحطمك التوافه_

----------


## مريم الصدُّيقة

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ريم الغامدي

_وجزاك بالمــــــــثل غاليتي_

----------


## حفيدة المتولي

همسه
 ان العمر كالجسم  00يمكن ان يرمم 00او ان يشادمن جديد00ويمكن ان يجمل00
       فاياك ومدرسة الفشل والاخفاق 000
ازيلي من ذهنك توقعات000المرض 00الكوارث00المصائ  ب00المحن00
الله عز وجل يقول (وعلي الله فتوكلوا ان كنتم مؤمنين)

----------


## ريم الغامدي

_أشكرك غاليتي على همستك الرآئعة_ 
_جُزيت كل خير_

----------


## ريم الغامدي

_همست لي الحياة وقالت :_ 
_كن واسع الأفق والتمس الأعذار لمن أساء إليك لتعش في سكينة وهدوء , وإياك ومحاولة الانتقام ._

----------


## فاقده ابوها

جزاك الله خيراً 
مشكورين على هذه الهمسات الرآئعه ..

----------


## حفيدة المتولي

الاذي  يضعف اثر الاحسان في نفس من اسدي اليه الاحسان
ولعل كف الاذي عنه يكون احب الي نفسه من اسداء 
الاحسان 
قال تعالي(قول معروف ومغفرة خير من صدقة يتبعها اذى والله  غني حليم)

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

همست لي الحياة وقالت:
لنا أخوات في الله نفتقدهنّ عندما أرى أسمائهن أقول في قلبي: ألا ليست شعري متى يعدن (ابتسامة)

----------


## أم أروى المكية

> همست لي الحياة وقالت:
> لنا أخوات في الله نفتقدهنّ عندما أرى أسمائهن أقول في قلبي: ألا ليست شعري متى يعدن (ابتسامة)


نعم أختي الحبيبة فهناك أخوات نفتقدهم في هذا المجلس المبارك نسأل الله لهم التيسير ونرجوا من الله أن يطلوا علينا من جديد بما هو نافع ومفيد .
ولعلك الآن واحدة منهن فنسأل الله لك التيسير والعودة قريبا ، وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه .

----------

